# smiths character alarm clocks?



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ive recently been left a small collection of smiths character alarm clocks popeye, London town, noddy, owl and pussy cat, littlewoods pools, school teacher , circus clown, cowboy on a horse all are alarm clocks all are smiths made, any boddy have any idea what they are worth? ive sold a few on ebay today but I'm just wondering if I'm selling them to cheap? any help many thanks.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

pricing an old item is difficult. sellers remorse - is common


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

its really hard to find out a true value on them as cant find any recent price guides


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You can only auction them one at a time and see what they fetch - - the character clocks will usually command a premium over the "standard" model - - but as we say, any watch/clock is simply worth what someone will pay you for them - and there are fewer alarm clock collectors than there are watch collectors, and even fewer character alarm clock collectors :yes:

You can try the description aiming at the character side - like "NODDY" in big letters for the Noddy ones and so on. Research the Cowboy one, is it Roy Rogers or Tom Mix or Hopalong Cassidy, whoever. Do a wee piece about Littlewoods Pools as part of the sales description - - taht sort of thing - - lay out your stall and see where you go!

And lay it on a tad about SMITHS being the leading British Maker of the day - - clocks (alarm) were usually made in Wishaw Lanarkshire, Scotland - 2c worth :thumbsup:


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

ok many thanks ive sold a few for not bad money


----------

